# My NEC-Weird Adria-Twin singles



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Got back late last night after 2 nights at Kingsbury Site and visiting the NEC.
I am surprised no one has commented on the new Adria vans at the show-can't remember what they called them. I think one was the Maxi van, which was I think basically an Adria Twin with a drop down bed over the table area.
The other had two single bunks lengthways in the nearside rear corner (need to be fit to sleep in the top one) which means a vastly different layout. In fact the loo was at the offside rear with no panelling between it and the rear doors. Be a bit draughty if someone opened them whilst you were enthroned.  
Decided to bite the bullet and accept the Euro increase on my Mooveo, which is now made and awaiting transportation, so my Tribute will be mine no more in a week or two. It behaved impeccably on the trip, kept me lovely and warm (warm anyway, nothing makes me lovely), and I will be really sorry to lose it.
So why abandon my PVC?
Well for £32k and a bit I get a fixed bed low profile, just 6m and 2 inches long, with much bigger washroom and separate shower.multi position table with plenty of room for 4 to eat.
Still will have the 2.3 6 speed Fiat with all the goodies (Elec windows, mirrors, cruise control etc), nice comfy swivelling seats with full armrests, fitted awning, winterised, etc etc.
I am assured that it is made in exactly the same way as the more expensive Pilotes,so am hoping it will be very well made.
Time will tell.
All in all I thought it quite a good show-Eddie VanBitz lovely lady was most helpful and if nothing else I will be getting a Battery Manager a little later.
Bit narked that SWMBO, who seems to have most disabilities going and embarks on Chemo in a week or two, still doesn't qualify for VAT relief as she only uses a stick. However I was assured by one enterprising salesman that he would get it for us if we ordered HIS van- she wouldn't hear of it.  
Peterborough next hopefully.
Paul


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Paul
Your new Mooveo sounds great. What model is it and where there any at the show?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Paul,
The Adria Maxi has been produced for some Eurpean markets for quite a while and appears on their website if you don't specify UK.
The other one sounds like a completely new layout and I''ll be interested in seeing that.
However my heart belongs to the new Hymer Car 322 :roll:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi 2kias
It is the smallest Mooveo, the P608, and it is there on the Mooveo stand.
See Lee of Hayes and he will answer any questions.

Hi Andy
Is that the new Hymer PVC? I did look but it wasn't at the show, or at least I didn't see it.
I did notice that the amazingly cheap Carado vans on the Brownhills stand now have 'Carado by Hymer' as the logo on the back.

Incidentally I know that many other people are looking for smallish fixed bed vans, and I simply don't understand why Explorer Group, or Swift, don't produce one.
I had a pop at one of the guys on the Explorer stand and he said I was the third person that morning to ask (it was only 12 oclock).
You can't buy British.
Paul


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Paul
The only P608 I can find pics of seems to have a double bed at the back. Thought you said there was one with 2 single?
Like the seperate shower but surely it can't have a shower curtain in this day and age?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Hi 2kias
> It is the smallest Mooveo, the P608, and it is there on the Mooveo stand.
> See Lee of Hayes and he will answer any questions.
> 
> ...


 Hi Paul,

Peter Smith has hinted on here that Swift have other layouts in preparation for the Autocruise PVC range and Mondial. I would guess a rear double bed with storage underneath would be one of them.

The Hymer Car isn't being exhibited in the UK 'til NEC in October, which presumably means the Germans get all '08 production and we'll only be able to order '09. Just like the sunbeds :lol:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> The only P608 I can find pics of seems to have a double bed at the back. Thought you said there was one with 2 single?
> Like the seperate shower but surely it can't have a shower curtain in this day and age?


Nah. This is what happens when you are one of the few Englishmen left in England- nobody understands you!
The Adria Van had bunk beds. My missus would kill me if I tried to get separate beds...though I suppose I could say it was all a terrible mistake.....hmmm...

No, ours is a double bed. It is a bit of a weird shape because Pilote (Mooveo) have tried to maximise the use of space by making the bed widest at the head, where the adjacent shower does not need to be as wide as the toilet/washroom.
We are having a memory foam topper made so the guy had to go over to measure up for a template. Handy to order at the show so he could go over to the Mooveo stand to do it.

As to the shower curtain I can't remember. Possible though because when I asked the French guy on the stand how the Mooveo was 10k cheaper than the Pilotes if they were made the same way, he said it had to be the furniture etc-much more basic though just as functional.
Paul


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> > The only P608 I can find pics of seems to have a double bed at the back. Thought you said there was one with 2 single?
> > Like the seperate shower but surely it can't have a shower curtain in this day and age?
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only real Englishman left in England. I'm glad there are at least two of us. You can have the bit up to the Wash and I'll have the bit from the Wash to Berwick. Dougie can have north of there.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Bit narked that SWMBO, who seems to have most disabilities going and embarks on Chemo in a week or two, still doesn't qualify for VAT relief as she only uses a stick. However I was assured by one enterprising salesman that he would get it for us if we ordered HIS van- she wouldn't hear of it.
> Peterborough next hopefully.
> Paul


Hi Paul, Sorry to hear about the chemo I hope all goes well, if swmbo receives the higher rate mobility allowance ( which is certified by a doctor that she meets the mobility criteria) and the vehicle has been modified for use for disabled person, which normally requires a minimum of ramps and securing points and belts for a wheelchair before you take delivery then the government will give you vat free status ( forms on a .gov website somewhere) Its nowt to do with the dealers !! so if they say you can not have the vat off and you meet the above criteria there is nothing they can do to stop it. On the otherhand if you do not meet the above no matter what the dealer says you will end up paying the vat. When the forms go in the vat man needs to inspect the vehicles to ensure it has been modified and the above certification needs to go in with the repayment of vat forms. Some dealers have a good relationship with the inspector, usually the larger dealers and get away with sending photos of the mods!

I do like the mooveo and can see why you are going for it but unfortunately you can not get a wheelchair into it so I guess it will be difficult to get the mods done. When I was looking I could not find anyone to widen the single doors on a coachbuilt body hence I went for the Tribute. When I looked at them the p608 was only the 2.2l 100bhp engine and the 20% ish reduction in power was well noticeable as I was up and down the box on the roads here in Yorkshire !! is the 08 now on the 120bhp engine ?

Cheers
650


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

oldenstar said:


> how the Mooveo was 10k cheaper than the Pilotes if they were made the same way, he said it had to be the furniture etc-much more basic though just as functional.


I think that about sums it up. You can tell the difference between a van that's built to a price and one that's built to a spec. Think of a Tribute and a Timberland - both functionally similar, but vastly different price-wise. To some, the extra is worth paying for the 'quality', to others, they can't see the point.

I didn't look at the Mooveos this time, but I saw them last October at the NEC (and the Blucamp, and something else I can't remember). They had amazing price tags, but a lot of the cabinet-work inside had square and flat edges, rather than curvy.

Gerald


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> I do like the mooveo and can see why you are going for it but unfortunately you can not get a wheelchair into it so I guess it will be difficult to get the mods done. When I was looking I could not find anyone to widen the single doors on a coachbuilt body hence I went for the Tribute. When I looked at them the p608 was only the 2.2l 100bhp engine and the 20% ish reduction in power was well noticeable as I was up and down the box on the roads here in Yorkshire !! is the 08 now on the 120bhp engine ?


Hi 650
You are absolutely right-as standard with 100hp engine.
However because the initial price was so reasonable I was able to specify the bigger 130hp engine, cruise control, flyscreen door, awning etc without breaking the bank (just!)
As to the VAT issue the rules state that the person MUST need to use a wheelchair, either permanently or on occasions.
There is a rider that illnesses such as MS, which are progessive, can also be valid. My wife has something rare, Guillain Barre Syndrome, and it is an unknown issue how/if it will progress. (As well as bad arthritis, asthma, and now Cancer).
Our dealer will only accept a letter from her doctor about the wheelchair issue, and she does not want to tempt fate by asking.
She does get the Higher Rate of DLA
All the best
Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> I think that about sums it up. You can tell the difference between a van that's built to a price and one that's built to a spec. Think of a Tribute and a Timberland - both functionally similar, but vastly different price-wise. To some, the extra is worth paying for the 'quality', to others, they can't see the point.


So right Gerald.
I would not have considered changing my Tribute for one of the very expensive vans with similar layouts. It drives the same, everything works, and like most Tribute owners I have done little mods here and there. I would not feel the same about mods on a £50 vehicle.
Likewise with the Mooveo, when it arrives I am sure we will do little things to make it 'home'.
To the credit of Mooveo (and one of the things which prompted us to choose it) their was a little Frenchman, with perfect English, on their stand for the whole of the NEC shows. He works for Pilote and has responsibilty for their Mooveo, City Van, and Bavaria brands.
He was able to answer any questions, approve mods or extras, and he was the one who confirmed that the basic van was manufactured exactly as the more expensive vans.
Paul


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Paul,
I am familiar with Guillain Barre Syndrome, as you say its rare but we have 2 people in our small village who were diagnosed with it at the same time my wife and another were diagnosed with MS, 23 years ago. There was some research done at the time as this "Cluster" was felt to be significant, crop spray, that sort of thing, we never got any feedback...

I would check out the .gov web site. The only "evidence" that was needed when I ordered the tribby was a copy of the Higher rate DLA info and the minimum amount of mods doing ( I did the rest as we used the Tribute). The vat off is not because my wife is disabled it is because the vehicle is modified for use by a disabled person and before we took delivery. The legislation is very specific and has nothing to do with doctors letters if you get the DLA. I found when looking for my mh some dealers had never gone through this process and either said up front " we do not do that" or came up with hoops that actually do not exist. It will save you a load of cash (£5000 - £6000) which then can be used to mod the mh for your wife. 

I know people who have got the vat off because they have had a Turney Seat fitted and no wheelchair facitities.

Check the gov guidelines and see how it maps into your wifes requirements then ask your dealer to comply, you can always hire someone other than your dealer to go and do the mods before you take delivery, the Turney seat people do that all the time.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think Paul and Tribute_650 are both right, but only because a valid interpretation of higher rate DLA is "needs a wheelchair or stretcher". The necessary declaration form and guidance is referenced from MHF.

http://www.wheelchairusers.org.uk/content/dla.htm

Dave


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> I would not have considered changing my Tribute for one of the very expensive vans with similar layouts. It drives the same, everything works, and like most Tribute owners I have done little mods here and there. I would not feel the same about mods on a £50 vehicle.


I missed a little 'k' there (should have been £50k).
If only.......
Paul


----------

